# CBD and schizophrenia?



## ford442 (May 9, 2012)

Hi all,
I have undifferentiated schizophrenia and i take a second generation anti-psychotic Zyprexa 15mg. It has terrible side effects and potentially life threatening ones whereas CBD has none. Do any of you have info about where or when pure CBD medicine can be obtained? Are any of you involved in psychiatric treatment involving cannabis? I am getting impatient waiting for prohibition to end just to get a hold of the non psychoactive cannabinoids.
If and when pure CBD or CBDa is available I intend to attempt to switch my treatment to that.
Thanks for any input!


----------



## Ringsixty (May 9, 2012)

Pure CBD
With current laws and big pharma. It's going to be a long , long time.


----------



## bostoner (May 9, 2012)

Well one idea is to use the different degrees each cannabinoid vaporizes at. With a little searching I believe THC vapes at around 315 F and CBD at 370 F. So I'm thinking you may be able to heat the product close to 370 and air off most of the vapors from the other cannabinoids. Then use it to make oil or something. That's as close as I can think of off the top of my head to get cdb with less thc. Not sure which others will still be present. Obviously starting off with a high cdb strain would be crucial.


----------



## ford442 (May 9, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> Pure CBD
> With current laws and big pharma. It's going to be a long , long time.


check out info on Medical Marijuana Inc. they are isolating CBD, but I am impatient and want scientific info now instead of 100 years of lies.


----------



## Dragon'sHoardSeeds (May 16, 2012)

You could smoke industrial hemp. It's mostly CBD. LOL


----------



## ford442 (May 16, 2012)

Dragon'sHoardSeeds said:


> You could smoke industrial hemp. It's mostly CBD. LOL


wish that i could, but hemp is just as illegal as pot in the states..


----------



## Dragon'sHoardSeeds (May 16, 2012)

That it is man. That it is.

It's so ridiculous. They've been trying to get rid of it for so long and it's so easy to get. They need to just fucking give up
already and tax it just like alcohol and tobacco. That way the government can get they're share just like they think they 
always need to. As far as I'm concerned this country belongs to the people. Not the bullshit politics and propaganda that
ruin everything. Rules and regulations get in the way of what is the right thing to do (Well the law says we can do this. So
we should do this even if it isn't the right thing to do). The world is fucked up on greed. Big pharma wants to own the rights 
to it so they can take all the profits. This country is supposed to be based on the people being able to stand up and say 
"This isn't right and we're not going to take it anymore". So why aren't we?


----------



## ford442 (May 16, 2012)

I have thought for some time now that hemp is the real enemy of the government.. Pot is just the smoke screen that makes it almost make sense..
Pot was made illegal to stop hemp after all - I think that it is exactly the same today.. Hemp has the potential to overturn oil, steel, meat, pharma, etc.. more so than weed..
Hearst, DuPont, Anslinger, and Mellon were in it for the hemp ban - nothing directly to do with arresting mexicans and blacks, but i'm sure that made the insanity more palatable to uninformed law enforcement of the day..


----------



## ford442 (May 19, 2012)

http://www.prweb.com/releases/prweb-medical-marijuana/-information-san-francisc/prweb9525356.htm

close, but i want just CBD!


----------



## Dragon'sHoardSeeds (May 20, 2012)

ford442 said:


> I have thought for some time now that hemp is the real enemy of the government.. Pot is just the smoke screen that makes it almost make sense..
> Pot was made illegal to stop hemp after all - I think that it is exactly the same today.. Hemp has the potential to overturn oil, steel, meat, pharma, etc.. more so than weed..
> Hearst, DuPont, Anslinger, and Mellon were in it for the hemp ban - nothing directly to do with arresting mexicans and blacks, but i'm sure that made the insanity more palatable to uninformed law enforcement of the day..


I dont' know about that. They grow Hemp in other countries and they still have all of that stuff. And there's other crops that produce oil. And how does hemp replace steel? And people aren't going to stop eating meat just because hemp seeds are more available. And there is a lot of medicines that do things cannabis can't. By the way you can get hemp products legally all over the place

http://nutiva.com/hemp/

As far as I'm concerned the government is a bunch of ignoramuses whom are to proud to admit that they are wrong and imperfect.


----------



## ford442 (May 20, 2012)

Dragon'sHoardSeeds said:


> I dont' know about that. They grow Hemp in other countries and they still have all of that stuff. And there's other crops that produce oil. And how does hemp replace steel? And people aren't going to stop eating meat just because hemp seeds are more available. And there is a lot of medicines that do things cannabis can't. By the way you can get hemp products legally all over the place
> 
> http://nutiva.com/hemp/
> 
> As far as I'm concerned the government is a bunch of ignoramuses whom are to proud to admit that they are wrong and imperfect.


I still maintain that hemp was outlawed because it was a "billion dollar crop" for the farmers of 1937 and didn't feed the wall st. petrochemical money machine. Other countries only grow hemp if we let them and that has only been very recently. We made every nation in the UN sign a thing saying that they would not grow hemp - including Bangladesh (Bhang(hemp) la(land) desh (people)) - when they destroyed their primary crop - bhang - their topsoil eroded and floods moved in to kill them all - now if you hear about the once lovely Bangladesh it is because they are starving and decimated. Next, Henry Ford built the first automobiles out of hemp pressed into a substance stronger than steel - look it up! He also ran them off of hempoline made from cannabis oil. Hemp as a commodity needs strong roots before it can take on oil - it needs 100,000,000's of acres. From what i have read - growing hemp for energy is better than switchgrass or ethanol (corn/sugar). We can buy hemp items in the states, but at an insanely inflated price because it is imported internationally. $39.99 for a lump of fiber? Regarding meat - before it was banned - hemp was the number one animal feed in the world. it is incredibly healthy. some monks through history have been required to eat hemp seed every day and we all know how monks are always fat and dying of heart disease.. There are tons of things that other medicines do, but they often do it at the detriment of the person taking it and exist only to fit a profit margin.

Again - trying to make hemp legal is harder than marijuana because there aren't people marching in the streets with joints for 40 years for industrial hemp.. 
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/!/petition/allow-industrial-hemp-be-grown-us-once-again/V2gV7rWy


----------



## Dragon'sHoardSeeds (May 20, 2012)

wow that's crazy sorry for doubting you. It just sounds ridiculous. I still don't think they'd make sky scrapers out of hemp fiber. LOL


----------



## ford442 (May 20, 2012)

i had never thought of that.. wow.. that is a lot of steel.. 
the deal is that hemp has strong fibers when pressed - most wood when pressed has a strength equivalent to the length of its fibers - strong wood such as ceder has a few inches fiber length while hemp's fibers are as long as the entire stock!


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (May 21, 2012)

ford442 said:


> I have thought for some time now that hemp is the real enemy of the government.. Pot is just the smoke screen that makes it almost make sense..
> Pot was made illegal to stop hemp after all - I think that it is exactly the same today.. Hemp has the potential to overturn oil, steel, meat, pharma, etc.. more so than weed..
> Hearst, DuPont, Anslinger, and Mellon were in it for the hemp ban - nothing directly to do with arresting mexicans and blacks, but i'm sure that made the insanity more palatable to uninformed law enforcement of the day..


WOW! I just read that and realized you're probably right... There is NO GOOD REASON why hemp should be banned, when the THC% is so very low (2-3%). So they can't really classify that as 'drug level'. Or can they? Even though the THC level is so very low, the CBD/CBN levels are high, and that IS notable indeed! *Check out U.S. Patent #6630507 titled Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants which is assigned to The United States of America, as represented by the Department of Health and Human Services.

*This basically gives the U.S. Government a bonafide 'monopoly' on not only the single greatest 'source' of high CBD/CBN levels, but also a way to keep hemp from competing with the paper/textile/wood industries. Everyone knows hemp can be made into many things besides rope, but none more than the non-sustainable industries it threatens! I'm actually quite surprised that nobody has called the Government on that lie yet. 
Here's how it works:

The U.S. Government has in *ALL* of its branches, *an agency or department for "Fraud, Waste or Abuse". *The idea is you use it as a 'sounding horn' for our own government doing things in a horrible, wasteful way and THEY have to investigate it!

Once you point out that hemp based-paper, for instance is more 'sustainable and available at a much lower cost for the government, than paper made from trees, which takes 20-30 years to grow...the game is over. You could actually charge the U.S. Government for violating thier own 'rules and regulations' and force them to consider using hemp based products, except that the industries threatened by it would have a major fit! Would at least force Hemp back into the public eye and awareness. I think the 'Hate for Hemp' issue existed long before Hearst, DuPont, Anslinger, and Mellon, though. Also ironic that the very first person arrested in the U.S. for selling Marijuana was arrested on Oct 2nd, 1937. That's the same day that the new 'Marijuana Tax Stamp' was enacted. More here: 

*The First Pot POW* After a decade of *U.S. government scare propaganda* that convinced Americans that crazed Mexicans, blacks and fans of jazz clubs were pushing marijuana "reefers" on school children and honest youths, turning them into raving murderers, politicians decided to act.
The U.S. Congress passed the *Marijuana Tax Stamp Act*. Growing and selling marijuana were still legal, but only if you bought a $1 government stamp. And that stamp was not for sale. 

On the day the Marijuana Tax Stamp Act was enacted -- Oct. 2, 1937 -- the FBI and Denver, Colo., police raided the Lexington Hotel and arrested Samuel R. Caldwell, 58, an unemployed labourer and Moses Baca, 26. On Oct. 5, Caldwell went into the history trivia books as *the first marijuana seller convicted* under U.S. federal law. His customer, Baca, was found guilty of possession.
Caldwell's wares, *two marijuana cigarettes*, deeply offended Judge Foster Symes, who said: "I consider marijuana the worst of all narcotics, far worse than the use of morphine or cocaine. Under its influence men become beasts. Marijuana destroys life itself. I have no sympathy with those who sell this weed. The government is going to enforce this new law to the letter."
Caldwell was sentenced to *four years of hard labour* in Leavenworth Penitentiary, plus a $1,000 fine. Baca received 18 months incarceration. Both men served every day of their sentence. A year after Caldwell was released from prison, he died. (From Cannabis News)


----------



## ford442 (May 21, 2012)

cool MacGuyver - we are on the same page here!
i think that hemp is the real cash cow that is hiding.. like Jack Herer said hemp can save the world!


----------



## polyarcturus (May 21, 2012)

hmmm i am interested in your post since my freinf has the same probs as you but wont take conventional meds, which i can understand. but it has become debilitating to him of recently what led you to your conclusion of cbd being usful in treatment?

also there are several strains high in cbd and you could take hash and heat it to convert it to somewhat pure cbd then smoke it or vape it.


----------



## ford442 (May 21, 2012)

CBD has been through some scientific studies where they used it on schizophrenic patients as well as subjects given ketamine - both groups showed positive results equal to or better than amulsipride (first gen antipsych)
"anti-psychotic" is now listed as one of the properties of CBD - we already know that it helps to mitigate the psychoactive effects of THC - also protecting the brain from cell death resulting from alcohol use..
last night i noticed a thing - http://www.doobons.com/idrasil - i emailed them asking for a CBD only pill..


----------



## ford442 (May 21, 2012)

from what i understand - pills generally tranquilize the brain and prod it into calming down whereas CBD actually repairs the misfiring receptors..


----------



## Dragon'sHoardSeeds (May 21, 2012)

Yeah. I actually have Bipolar Disorder Type 2 and social anxiety. They put me on Seroquel and now I can't stop taking it without having trouble sleeping and possibly ending up in the hospital again. It also gives me high cholesterol, triglycerides and blood sugar. I'm trying to get on disability right now but there's been so much bullshit involved with it and my mental health care. That it actually made me ill for awhile. They thought that because I admitted to trying drugs before that, that meant I was on drugs when I was in the hospital and that, that was what my problem was. I didn't find out about it until my hearing where my representative who was supposed to be helping me started in on me immediately and made me feel very uncomfortable. And then tolled me that my medical record said that I was on meth when I was in the hospital. They did this with out me ever stating that I was on drugs and having any proof via drug tests. I was turned down for benefits and couldn't get my medicine for awhile and became so angry and depressed that I tried to take my own life and ended up in the hospital again. I should sue my doctors for malpractice.


----------



## ford442 (May 21, 2012)

there are a lot of different people at social security - like thousands, so you take a chance who is going to be on your side.. i was fortunate i guess that i was taken into the system right away - i was having suicidal thoughts and i called 911 wanting to talk it out - instead they came and quietly took me away to a hospital for a few days - i told them that i had been smoking marijuana and they were very nice about it - the cops didn't give it a second thought - the doctors even said that if they had a joint they would give it to me.. so, i started getting disability on the word of police and doctors.. now my father has passed away and i am waiting to see if i can take on his payments.. they made me jump through some hoops this time, but i think that they will do it.. when the facts are clearly on your side then they do it - their main interest is not being scammed by people who already have enough money..


----------



## Dragon'sHoardSeeds (May 21, 2012)

Yeah. I did the same thing in 2008. The mental health system here sucks though. check out the review I found on my doctors office.

 so far ive been to three appointments and received the treatment i expect from a goverment employee. so far she has not read my family medical history. i have received smart alec answers, i cant help you, and playing stupid. i had to drive 200 miles to see a compentent counsler. i was there for a total of 20 minutes before i had answers. dont waste your time or money with this lady.

I went to the hospital for the first time in 2000. I was having really bad insomnia, depression, and anxiety. I ended up swallowing a bottle 
of xanax. When I was setting in my room all zoned out and sleep deprived a doctor came in to the room and asked me if I had tried any drugs. 
I proceeded to tell him the different drugs I had tried but I wasn't on any drugs at the time accept pot. It was a horrible experience. I don't have 
any money and haven't for a long time. When I applied for benefits in 2008 the S.R.S. made me fill like I was just someone who didn't want to 
work. They don't understand I'm not just someone who thinks he can get benefits because he was labeled bipolar. I'm someone who has had 
real problems when I've tried to work. I have a case open now and my doctors no longer think that I'm a drug addict and I have a lawyer who 
actually wants to help me. So hopefully it will go better this time. But man I sure went through a lot of bullshit over it. There's actually a lot of 
people with less problems than me who received it with no problem. So you can understand why I was so angry about being turned down. I 
mean I was just trying to be honest because that's the way I am. Anyone else would of just lied and received it. Besides there is real drug addicts 
out there who don't have the problems that I have.


----------



## ford442 (May 21, 2012)

yep.. i hope that you can do it soon.. reapply or appeal their decision when you have plenty of evidence..
i would be in a bad place without it - in my earlier years i had a family business that i was part of, but now the elders are retiring and i have almost no work again..


----------



## Dragon'sHoardSeeds (May 21, 2012)

Yeah I think it was because I didn't have the doctor on my side. But he never really talked to me or asked me questions. So how would he no what my issues where.
He just set there with this stupid false sympathetic look on his face. Convinced that I was a meth addict with no proof. Doctors here are close minded and arrogant.
I tried to tell the doctors that I thought I had been having partial seizures on and off since I was a little kid. But they just blew me off and didn't even consider it. I 
don't think they even new what I was talking about. Just because I thought of it first doesn't mean it isn't a possibility!


----------



## ford442 (May 21, 2012)

here is the email i received in response to my question about creating a CBD only pill like Idrasil:

"Hi Noah,

We are not currently planning to make a pill with just CBD. I can tell you though that because Idrasil has a balance of CBD, CBN, and THC at a 1:1:1 ratio the psychoactive effect of the THC is balanced and will be the same amount consistently in each pill. This ratio eliminates the psychotropic high that can be undesirable and leaves the patient only relaxed. Please let me know if I can answer any further questions.
Thank You,
Joanie"


So, i will investigate further if this is the closest i can get to pure CBD in the coming years..


----------



## Dragon'sHoardSeeds (May 21, 2012)

I was watching Weed Wars on DSC. It was based in california at the Harborside Health Center and they had a tincture that was CBD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY7uWfqoPzk

It isn't all CBD though

https://www.stickyguide.com/dispensaries/harborside-health-center-oakland/products/cbd-oil--2

But you shouldn't get high off of it. If that is what your looking for.


----------



## ford442 (May 21, 2012)

pretty much.. but, i am many miles from large scale dispensaries - my considerate county has banned them completely.. i could drive 50 miles to one small shop, but i have no car..


----------



## george xxx (Jul 19, 2012)

Dragon'sHoardSeeds said:


> That it is man. That it is.
> 
> 
> "This isn't right and we're not going to take it anymore". So why aren't we?


Most likely because politicians are all wealthy investors who are only in it for the money. Politicians do not listen to what people want unless there is a financial issue or personal agenda attached.


----------



## ford442 (Jul 19, 2012)

i think that there is still a large agenda tied to hemp prohibition - it has to do with the price of oil - as they grow more assured that hemp won't come back they start to raise the price of barrels.. they have not forgotten their nemesis 'alternative energy'..

doing a little reading.. ok.. it would take about 300,000,000 acres of hemp to completely power the US need for gasoline.. we have 600,000,000 acres sitting idle right now... hmmmm....


----------



## Unfamiliar (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey ford I know this post is months old but have you heard of CBD CREW? you should look them up because they produce seeds with a 1:1 THC:CBD ratio, you can find their seeds at attitude seed-bank. Another company i would try is centennial seeds they have one plant called otto #1, which has phenotypes of 1:2 THC:CBD and one phenotype was allegedly 1:27 THC:CBD, it is also carried at attitude. I desperatley want to have my brother try these strains made into oil or bho, anything to get him off those deadly pills they are prescribing him for schizophrenia. PEACE and GOOD LUCK DUDE


----------



## ford442 (Oct 14, 2012)

hey - thanks for the info!
i will take it into consideration next spring.
right now i am trying a CBD extract tincture from Dixie X - i chose the 100mg/1oz bottle for $40 and i think that it is helping me. i really wish that i could transition to this instead of Zyprexa. it feels a bit calming and like it does something. from what i understand - CBD helps to actually repair the neuron sites unlike Zyprexa which tranquilizes and masks the symptoms.


----------



## dragonskin (Oct 21, 2012)

ford442 said:


> hey - thanks for the info!
> i will take it into consideration next spring.
> right now i am trying a CBD extract tincture from Dixie X - i chose the 100mg/1oz bottle for $40 and i think that it is helping me. i really wish that i could transition to this instead of Zyprexa. it feels a bit calming and like it does something. from what i understand - CBD helps to actually repair the neuron sites unlike Zyprexa which tranquilizes and masks the symptoms.


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! Thank you so much for bringing up the Dixie Drops in your lastest post. You just saved me a lot of money from buying the Volcano Vaporizer. I would much rather take this legal healthy alternative. I am for sure going to buy it but can you please answer these questions? Thank you in advance!
1. How many drops do I have to put under my tounge? How many do you use daily?
2. Why didn't you buy the 2oz 500mg CBD? More CBD volume wise.
3. What difference do you notice between this and vaping or smoking or eating edibles or etc?
4. Can you feel any anti-anxiety and pain relief?
5. I am planning to take this just about daily in the morning. Is that a good idea? Will it last all day?
6. Can I still function normally while on it?
7. Wouldn't this be much cheaper than any physical solid weed (Sativa and Indica)? I don't understand why people are complaining, because if 2-5 drops is effective enough to last all day, this product could last a long time. Plus it's legal...for now.
Please answer because I cannot wait to get my hands on this!


----------



## ford442 (Oct 21, 2012)

hi dragon - to begin i am looking for relief from subtle mental issues and not physical pain.

1. i use a small amount - like 1-3 drops of thick oil
2. i don't have the income to buy $160 vial frequently, so i am trying the $40 vial first
3. this is VERY subtle compared to THC - CBD is currently considered to have no psychoactive properties - however, i feel a sense of calmness which is my goal.
4. i have felt my anxiety or frustration dulled after taking this - i took some for pain last night and felt ok - i have a large gash on my left hand
5. all day - probably yes - i like to take a little in the morning and more to wind down in the evening
6. yes - see #3
7. this will remain legal since it is from hemp and not marijuana - marijuana can relieve a lot more conditions with its mix of CBD/THC and other cannabinoids. i liken it (weed) somewhat to taking cough medicine - you will still cough, you just will suffer less

let me know if i can clarify more - sorry - my left hand is all bandaged up.. best of luck using the drops!


----------



## ford442 (Oct 21, 2012)

also on #3 - i sometimes have a worsening of symptoms with edibles - never with these drops

also on #1 - the oil is very sweet of cinnamon and an extreme pleasure to injest


----------



## dragonskin (Oct 21, 2012)

ford442 said:


> hi dragon - to begin i am looking for relief from subtle mental issues and not physical pain.
> 
> 1. i use a small amount - like 1-3 drops of thick oil
> 2. i don't have the income to buy $160 vial frequently, so i am trying the $40 vial first
> ...


Okay thanks for the reply. I still think you would actually save a lot more money if you switched to the 2oz 500mg. You only have 100mg. Split the 2oz in half and you have 1oz 250mg. The ratio between the two over 2:1 CBD content per drop. So that should cost $80 then instead of $160. Factor in the double size and then it would be worth $160. But you also get an additional 100mg of CBD free of charge! Similar to getting a discount if you buy a large enough supply at once. So that's why you would save more money switching options. 100mg extra CBD! On top of that, you would only need to use .5 of a drop to 2 drop max to have the same effect as your current 1-3 drops daily. You save $40 with the 2oz vial.

I guess you answered all my questions lol. However, my reasons for taking it isn't far off from your own. I'm just looking for some of the health benefits. Neuroprotective, anxiolytic, prevention of cancer, antidepressant, and most importantly, activation of 5-HT1A receptors. The only worry is tolerance eventually happening via downregulation of those receptors. Interesting enough though, I saw a study today suggesting that the neuroprotection persists and tolerance doesn't occur with CBD but I cannot say the same about the antidepressant/anxiolytic effect.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CCoQFjAB&url=http://www.mdpi.com/1424-8247/3/7/2197/pdf&ei=HK6EUIa7K-npygHi6oG4Dg&usg=AFQjCNEYghe5VnL0Ms8l8UTMfxfgn9vTSA&sig2=aeqMWiLPqHZO6wzY-mG6_w


----------



## LWD (Oct 30, 2012)

I am schizoaffective, and been wanting to grow high cbd strain by reggae seeds 'juanita la lagrimosa'. Stats are like 8 percent CBD and 6 percent THC. If I smoke that street presedential LOUD around here with that super duper high THC rating and low CBD my brain goes into a psychotic state. I'm like fuck that I know there are better strains that particularly combat my mental disease. I can't grow it though due to the fucked up laws in place. So I'm on an anti psychotic called latuda, I done tried almost all of them, they make you gain much weight. They say CBD has anti psychotic properties, but I'd have to vapor some juanita la lagrimosa first to see how well it works for me. Some other good CBD strains are Omrita and Harlequinn. So I'm just waiting man, for Colorado, Washington, for the initiatives and amendments to pass. The feds going to be out of jobs and there will be many more jobs open due to the hemp market and regulation of cannabis.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 31, 2012)

ford442 said:


> hi dragon - to begin i am looking for relief from subtle mental issues and not physical pain.
> 
> 1. i use a small amount - like 1-3 drops of thick oil
> 2. i don't have the income to buy $160 vial frequently, so i am trying the $40 vial first
> ...


This is a comment on your #7. Marijuana and hemp are the same plant, they are both cannabis. They are both cannabis but different strains. Plants that are labeled marijuana are cannabis plants that have been bred for large flower masses (buds) and high cannabinoid levels. Plants that are labeled hemp are cannabis plants that have bred for their longer fiberous stalks, small flower masses and low cannabinoid levels. In the united states the laws are the same for all strains of cannabis.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd also like to add that for the last couple months I've been using a strain that has a 10:1 CBD to THC ratio and it definitely has effects you can feel, AKA a high. The high not very powerful and is much different than typical THC highs that come from most strains, its very calming and relaxing, its tough to really explain. It helps me greatly with insomnia and anxiety problems.


----------



## dragonskin (Nov 27, 2012)

Huel Perkins said:


> I'd also like to add that for the last couple months I've been using a strain that has a 10:1 CBD to THC ratio and it definitely has effects you can feel, AKA a high. The high not very powerful and is much different than typical THC highs that come from most strains, its very calming and relaxing, its tough to really explain. It helps me greatly with insomnia and anxiety problems.


What strain are you using?


----------



## Huel Perkins (Nov 27, 2012)

dragonskin said:


> What strain are you using?


Its a rare pheno of Cannatonic. Check the link in my signature, I have a grow with it going right now.


----------



## ford442 (Jan 17, 2013)

heul - i know that both plants are cannabis, but my point is that the police make a big distinction internationally - and they didn't breed the high out of hemp - it is your usual wild sativa born to grow giant - most sativas in the wild are non-psychoactive with low THC. you are wrong about the laws in the US - you can have a hemp backpack - not indica - you can grow medical pot - not industrial hemp - you can possess hemp extract and sell it - not hash.. you can have a patch of wild hemp grow on your property without the feds paying $4,000,000 to eradicate it, send you to jail and take your home.. they are different breeds of the plant - they did not start out the same strain..

i am having a terrible time with stopping zyprexa. my symptoms are back a little, but it feels worse than stopping cigarettes by far. these articles are talking about my neurons having to grow back. mmm.. i feel very uncomfortable and confused like a just took mushrooms.. the veins in my head pound and throb.. this will last for weeks i understand.. interesting how these are $30 daily pills that make you want to come back for more... mmm... i know that i need to give it some time like 4 more weeks on the pills and then 4 weeks of further shit.. but, ouch - its like a bad trip that won't end.. fuck pharmaceuticals! 'you may gain 30 lbs per year of anti-psychotic use' yep - and you won't lose it either...


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 17, 2013)

ford442 said:


> heul - i know that both plants are cannabis, but my point is that the police make a big distinction internationally - and they didn't breed the high out of hemp - it is your usual wild sativa born to grow giant - most sativas in the wild are non-psychoactive with low THC. you are wrong about the laws in the US - you can have a hemp backpack - not indica - you can grow medical pot - not industrial hemp - you can possess hemp extract and sell it - not hash.. you can have a patch of wild hemp grow on your property without the feds paying $4,000,000 to eradicate it, send you to jail and take your home.. they are different breeds of the plant - they did not start out the same strain..


It doesn't matter what country you're in, if you get caught with buds from a hemp strain or any other strain of cannabis you're going to face the same penalty. To be a legal hemp farmer you need to be licensed and have your crop tested in countries where its allowed, hemp farming in the US is 100% illegal.

If you really believe pure land race sativas are low in THC you are completely wrong. Industrial hemp strains are the product of selective breeding that has been going on for hundreds of years, fact.

Hemp clothing (like a backpack) is made from the fibers of the plant in the stem, it would be legal no matter what strain it came from, sativa or indica.


----------



## ford442 (Jan 17, 2013)

i have read recently that 90% of sativas in the wild are not stony buds - they are ditch weed.. hemp farming in the US is 100% illegal! show me one legal hemp farm in the us - or any place to order non-sterilized seeds - you are wrong about that one... if you have an indica with less than the mandated percentage of THC - which i am telling you is less common for the smaller, European-latitude Indica plant than the larger hemp (sativa) plant - then you can make it into an indica backpack NOT grown inside the continental United States..


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 18, 2013)

You may want to read my post again lol.


----------



## ford442 (Jan 18, 2013)

ahhh - you said 100% illegal - i thought that i saw legal... i see like a light in one eye that isn't there.. i see after images of not-very-bright objects... i am not in good shape.. sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------

